# الرجاء ممنوع دخول الشباب ........للبنات فقط !!!!!



## rana1981 (19 يونيو 2010)

*وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأة 

وراء كل رجل مسجون امرأة 

وراء كل رجل مديون امرأة 

وراء كل مشكلة امرأة 

وراء كل حرب امرأة 

وراء كل حادث سيارة امرأة 

وراء كل عراك جيران امرأة 

وراء خلل التركيبة السكانية إمرأة 

وراء خراب الشباب وإنحرافهم إمرأة 

وراء كل أب وأم تم رميهم في دار المسنين إمرأة.. 

أريد أعرف مين هال......... اللي سماهم "الجنس اللطيف"

30:30:30:30:30:30:

*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (19 يونيو 2010)

*اختى  رانا انتى ذكرتى الجانب المظلم للمرأة فقط  فلما *
*لا تذكرين الجانب المضيئ من الذى حملنا ونحن صغار*
*من الذى كان يتعب ويسهر بجوارنا ونحن مرضى حتى*
*يتم شفائنا من التى كانت تحرم نفسها من كل شيئ لأجل*
*اسعادنا من التى ننام نحن وهى لاتنام وتسهر لكى تغسل*
*لنا ملابسنا من التى نجلس نتسامر وهى واقفة فى المطبخ. *
*متحملة الحرارة لكى تطهى لنا الطعام من التى تفرح لفرحنا*
*وتحزن لحزننا واشياء كثيرة مهما ذكرت لم اعطيها حقها*
*انها المرأة التى لولاها ما عرفنا السعادة وما عرفنا الحب*
*وما احسننا بالحنان انها المرأة احن واطيب مخلوق على*
*وجة الارض .... ادهم*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*من الاخر يعني يا رنوون

وراء كل مصيبه أمرأه مفتريه

شكرا رنون علي موضوعك الطريف​*


----------



## Nemo (19 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *اختى  رانا انتى ذكرتى الجانب المظلم للمرأة فقط  فلما *
> *لا تذكرين الجانب المضيئ من الذى حملنا ونحن صغار*
> *من الذى كان يتعب ويسهر بجوارنا ونحن مرضى حتى*
> *يتم شفائنا من التى كانت تحرم نفسها من كل شيئ لأجل*
> ...





هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ع الموضوع الطريف 

بس عجبنى رد ادهم عليكى  يارونا دانتى بنوتة وينا ليه تشمتى فيااااا الشباب


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا البنات اللى من النوع دا عايزين الحرق  ههههههههههههه  اسف*



*ثااااانكس يا رنا*

*ربنا يخليكى لرجاله المنتدى ههههههه*​


----------



## كرسماس (19 يونيو 2010)

انتى بتجر شكل الرجالة  وعلى فكرة اللى هيدافع عن الستات هما الرجالة مش الستات


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*يا شماتة الرجالة يا رنا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من الاخر يعني يا رنوون
> 
> وراء كل مصيبه أمرأه مفتريه
> 
> شكرا رنون علي موضوعك الطريف​*





جميل يا مايكل

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *اختى  رانا انتى ذكرتى الجانب المظلم للمرأة فقط  فلما *
> *لا تذكرين الجانب المضيئ من الذى حملنا ونحن صغار*
> *من الذى كان يتعب ويسهر بجوارنا ونحن مرضى حتى*
> *يتم شفائنا من التى كانت تحرم نفسها من كل شيئ لأجل*
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا شماتة الرجالة يا رنا*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههه نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا مايكل
> 
> ههههههههههههههه



*شكرا على مرورك كليمو
الرب  يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من الاخر يعني يا رنوون
> 
> وراء كل مصيبه أمرأه مفتريه
> 
> شكرا رنون علي موضوعك الطريف​*



*شكرا ميكي عل مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ع الموضوع الطريف
> 
> بس عجبنى رد ادهم عليكى  يارونا دانتى بنوتة وينا ليه تشمتى فيااااا الشباب



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *فعلا البنات اللى من النوع دا عايزين الحرق  ههههههههههههه  اسف*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 يونيو 2010)

كرسماس قال:


> انتى بتجر شكل الرجالة  وعلى فكرة اللى هيدافع عن الستات هما الرجالة مش الستات



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (20 يونيو 2010)

ده ستات كتير شيلين المسوليه اكتر من الرجاله
في ستات كتير ليها لازمه عنهم
ومين يقدر ينسي فضل كل ام 
كده شميتي الرجاله فينا


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
يشماتة ابلة طاظا فيا 
كدة يارنون شمتى اعداء حزب البنات فينا
تسلم ايدك ياجميل


----------



## rana1981 (21 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> يشماتة ابلة طاظا فيا
> كدة يارنون شمتى اعداء حزب البنات فينا
> تسلم ايدك ياجميل



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
نورررررررتي*​


----------



## rana1981 (21 يونيو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ده ستات كتير شيلين المسوليه اكتر من الرجاله
> في ستات كتير ليها لازمه عنهم
> ومين يقدر ينسي فضل كل ام
> كده شميتي الرجاله فينا



*معليش سامحيني هالمرة 
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

*وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة*

*وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة 


1- ورا ء كل رجل مسجون امراة :t12:

2- وراء كل رجل مديون امراة 

3- وراء كل مشكله امراة :

4-وراء كل حرب امراة 

5- وراء كل حادث سيارة امراة :t12:

6-وراء كل عراك جيران امراة :t12:

7- وراء خلل التركيبه السكانيه امراة 

8- وراء خراب الشباب وانحرافهم امراة ::

9-وراء كل ام واب تم رميتهم فى المسنين امراة :t12:



عايزين نعرف مين المحترم اللى سماهم( الجنس اللطيف )





تحياتى 
يوليوس 
( عدو المراة ):t12:​*


----------



## twety (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة*

*انت فعلا عدو المراءة كده
وظالم كمان ههههههه

بس فعلا غالبا بيكون رجل مش امراءءة
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: وراء كل رجل عظيم امراة*



twety قال:


> *انت فعلا عدو المراءة كده
> وظالم كمان ههههههه
> 
> بس فعلا غالبا بيكون رجل مش امراءءة
> *



*  شكرا لمرروك الجميل  وشكرا ليكى يااختى
 ما لسه  القادم صعب جدا ههههههههههههههههههههه
  هههههههههههه
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار :fun_lol:*​


----------



## وفاء وليم (25 يناير 2012)

*قال ارسين لوبين ابحث عن المراة فان وراء كل جريمة امراة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 يناير 2012)

* شوفتوا مش قولت حاجة انا اهو وشهد واحد من اهلها    
لما نتكلم عن الظلم هنستضيف رانيا  للتكلم عن الجنس الناعم سابقا
 انا قولت انهم ناقص ليهم شنب وبندقية ويبقى  جعيدى فى شبابة ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------

